# CC Ecosse mince pie & stollen ride (RV ride#3)



## Telemark (30 Nov 2009)

UPDATE: *Sunday 13th December*, from *12:00 NEW TIME 13:00/13:30* onwards (weather permitting)

PM if you need directions to our place or post on the thread if you want to meet up with someone who knows the way...

T
--------------
As requested, a new thread...

Here is a suggestion, either as the next RV ride or as a seasonal extra - 
how about a *MINCE PIE & STOLLEN ride* (*RV in Edinburgh* chez HJ & T)? The local CCers might have to take the long way round to get a good distance in  ... Families welcome too!

Possible dates are *Sun 13th, Sat 19th or Sun 20th*. Given recent weather, it might be adviseable to wait until nearer the time to decide. Or if people think their weekends might get booked up in advance with other seasonal things to do , we could just fix any of the above dates. Either way is fine with me, I won't be going for a long ride on the day, but I promise to do any shopping by bike .

Soup & hot drinks also on the menu for frozen cyclists ...
(and the soup won't contain mushrooms ...)

If you are new, don't be shy and join us!

T 

P.S. I'll edit this post when the date/time has been decided...


----------



## scook94 (30 Nov 2009)

Any of those days is fine with me but I voted for the 13th,


----------



## Jane Smart (1 Dec 2009)

I voted for 13th too, but I can also do any of them


----------



## kfinlay (1 Dec 2009)

Ditto for 13th but can do any (at least I can do any day just now but SWMBO reserves the right to change my plans at short notice  due to using too many pink slips recently )


----------



## Seamab (1 Dec 2009)

Cant' make 13th but OK for the other dates at the moment.

It's very kind of you Telemark to do the catering. Three cheers


----------



## eldudino (1 Dec 2009)

I'd love to make this one but I can't do any of those dates due to festive visitors, and I think I'm the biggest mince pie fan in the entire universe!!!


----------



## Telemark (1 Dec 2009)

eldudino said:


> I'd love to make this one but I can't do any of those dates due to festive visitors, and I think I'm the biggest mince pie fan in the entire universe!!!



that's a shame ... would you trust Scook to transport a wee bag back to Stirling for you? 

T


----------



## JiMBR (1 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> that's a shame ... would you trust Scook to transport a wee bag back to Stirling for you?
> 
> T



I think we all know the answer to that one.


----------



## eldudino (1 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> that's a shame ... would you trust Scook to transport a wee bag back to Stirling for you?
> 
> T



I'd like to say 'yes', the proof will be in the pudding (or in this case, the pie!)


----------



## Scoosh (1 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> that's a shame ... would you trust Scook to transport a wee bag back to Stirling for you?
> 
> T



But what is the point of transporting an empty bag ?? 




.... but what a kind thought


----------



## Telemark (1 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> But what is the point of transporting an empty bag ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why would it be empty?

T


----------



## Jane Smart (2 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> why would it be empty?
> 
> T



Because Scoosh would have eaten all the mince pies


----------



## scook94 (2 Dec 2009)

eldudino said:


> I'd like to say 'yes', the proof will be in the pudding (or in this case, the pie!)



I fear the proof will be in my stomach!!!!


----------



## Telemark (2 Dec 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Because Scoosh would have eaten all the mince pies



now I get it ... BEFORE they make it into the bag, not being "removed" once in the bag ... That depends on how many are made in the first place and when they are being put in the bag, doesn't it? Nah, Scoosh would just want a bowl of soup and a small mince pie, for a balanced diet 

Sadly it looks like Scook can't be trusted, by his own admission ....



T


----------



## JiMBR (2 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> Sadly it looks like Scook can't be trusted, by his own admission ....
> 
> 
> 
> T




Especially if he doesn't just eat the cake, but the base too!


----------



## Jane Smart (2 Dec 2009)

JiMBR said:


> Especially if he doesn't just eat the cake, but the base too!



Silly boy that was just silver icing 

Men


----------



## JiMBR (2 Dec 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Silly boy that was just silver icing
> 
> Men




Now who's looking for a slap!?


----------



## eldudino (2 Dec 2009)

I've got a mince pie order in already, my grandmother's coming to visit and I've got two dozen mince pies coming with her all the way from Lincolnshire! I'm going to have to do a lot of cycling to work those beauties off!


----------



## JiMBR (3 Dec 2009)

Two Dozen!

It'll take you ages to finish that lot off.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Dec 2009)

JiMBR said:


> Two Dozen!
> 
> It'll take you ages to finish that lot off.



Not if you were to remember all your nice, hungry  CC friends


----------



## Scoosh (3 Dec 2009)

eldudino said:


> I've got a mince pie order in already, my grandmother's coming to visit and I've got two dozen mince pies coming with her all the way from Lincolnshire! I'm going to have to do a lot of cycling to work those beauties off!


.... we'll even help you by doing some of that cycling for you 

Just name the time/place where the famous Lincolnshire mince pies are to be eaten ... and be ready to welcome loadsa new friends


----------



## Jane Smart (3 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> Not if you were to remember all your nice, hungry  CC friends



It is true, cycling does give you an appetite


----------



## eldudino (3 Dec 2009)

JiMBR said:


> Two Dozen!
> 
> It'll take you ages to finish that lot off.



Last time I visited my grandparents near xmas time (and in my 20-21stone days) I took 18 mince pies with me, they lasted about 200 miles - they never even made it back to Scotland!!!



scoosh said:


> .... we'll even help you by doing some of that cycling for you
> 
> Just name the time/place where the famous Lincolnshire mince pies are to be eaten ... and be ready to welcome loadsa new friends



As said before, my time is pretty much taken up in December so I'll just have to bear the burden myself and eat the lot!


----------



## scook94 (3 Dec 2009)

Jane, Not sure I'll make it through to Dunfermline at the moment. My car has been taken off the road by our Car Fleet Dept and the one I've been given in the interim won't accept the roof bars/cycle carrier I have. I'm loathe to buy new fixings for the roof bars as this car is only an interim measure until a proper replacement car is organised.

I'll try and figure something out though...


----------



## Jane Smart (3 Dec 2009)

scook94 said:


> Jane, Not sure I'll make it through to Dunfermline at the moment. My car has been taken off the road by our Car Fleet Dept and the one I've been given in the interim won't accept the roof bars/cycle carrier I have. I'm loathe to buy new fixings for the roof bars as this car is only an interim measure until a proper replacement car is organised.
> 
> I'll try and figure something out though...



That is ok no worries, but my MTB went in the back of a micra, you know


----------



## Scoosh (3 Dec 2009)

eldudino said:


> Last time I visited my grandparents near xmas time (and in my 20-21stone days) I took 18 mince pies with me, they lasted about 200 miles - they never even made it back to Scotland!!!
> 
> 
> 
> As said before, my time is pretty much taken up in December so I'll just have to bear the burden myself and eat the lot!



.. but that is what friends  are for - to share the load , share the burdens .

It is always important to trust your friends


----------



## scook94 (3 Dec 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> That is ok no worries, but my MTB went in the back of a micra, you know



The boot of my car is usually full of my work sh!t, so it would have to squeeze entirely onto the back seat. I'll have a wander into halfrauds and see how much it'll be to get the right fixings...


----------



## Jane Smart (3 Dec 2009)

scook94 said:


> The boot of my car is usually full of my work sh!t, so it would have to squeeze entirely onto the back seat. I'll have a wander into halfrauds and see how much it'll be to get the right fixings...



Or if you are definately cycing from Stirling perhaps I could meet you en-route ? Just an idea, to save you going to any expense


----------



## scook94 (3 Dec 2009)

Wouldn't be cycling from Stirling, too far unless I got the train back. Let me have a think...


----------



## Telemark (3 Dec 2009)

Update on dates (I'll also add this to the first post):

Let's agree on *Sun 13th* provisionally, as this seems to suit most of you. (Sorry seamab!). Any volunteers for a cycle courier delivery to Dollar? Edible rewards ... (upon presentation of signed receipt ). 

You are welcome from *12:00 onwards*, so there is time for eating & chatting & getting back on the road before dark.

If the weather is really horrible (black ice, blizzard or similar  we can always try to postpone it, but I appreciate this may be difficult with weekends getting booked out at this time of year.

Hmmm ... need to work out quantities of ingredients next ...

T


----------



## scook94 (4 Dec 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Or if you are definately cycing from Stirling perhaps I could meet you en-route ? Just an idea, to save you going to any expense



As a sign of my commitment to CC Ecosse, mince pies and to cake in general, I have gone and bought a car!!!  

I should be picking it up on Saturday 12th and hope to have the roof bars and cycle carrier fitted so I can come through to Dunfermline and cycle through as planned on the Sunday!


----------



## ACS (4 Dec 2009)

If I can escape from domestic duties I will nip down in the car for tea and medals that is if you trust me not to steal the silver.


----------



## Jane Smart (4 Dec 2009)

scook94 said:


> As a sign of my commitment to CC Ecosse, mince pies and to cake in general, I have gone and bought a car!!!
> 
> I should be picking it up on Saturday 12th and hope to have the roof bars and cycle carrier fitted so I can come through to Dunfermline and cycle through as planned on the Sunday!



You are such a sweetheart you really are, thank you, I must admit, I was not looking forward to cycling there alone, as I really have not got a clue on my way round Edinburgh, be it on a bike or even in the car 

That really is dedication.

SB would be great if you could make it along too, if you like, stick the bike in the back of your car and meet at my house and we could leave here together


----------



## ACS (4 Dec 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> You are such a sweetheart you really are, thank you, I must admit, I was not looking forward to cycling there alone, as I really have not got a clue on my way round Edinburgh, be it on a bike or even in the car
> 
> That really is dedication.
> 
> SB would be great if you could make it along too, if you like, *stick the bike in the back of your car* and meet at my house and we could leave here together



Now that is a good idea. Will you keep the speed down so I can keep up with you


----------



## Jane Smart (4 Dec 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Now that is a good idea. Will you keep the speed down so I can keep up with you



I meant cycle with us 

What kind of car do you drive, one like the flintstones??


----------



## ACS (4 Dec 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> I meant cycle with us
> 
> What kind of car do you drive, one like the flintstones??



Electric


----------



## Jane Smart (4 Dec 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Electric



haha I should have known, now I hope it is plugged in and charging up!!


----------



## Telemark (4 Dec 2009)

scook94 said:


> As a sign of my commitment to CC Ecosse, mince pies and to cake in general, I have gone and bought a car!!!



 That's dedication ...
Hope you can get it all sorted in time!

T


----------



## Telemark (4 Dec 2009)

satans budgie said:


> If I can escape from domestic duties I will nip down in the car for tea and medals that is if you trust me not to steal the silver.



Only stainless steel IKEA I am afraid ... It'll slow you down on the ride back, you don't really want it 

All this talk about nobody to be trusted with mince pies, stealing the family silver ... what a nice bunch! 
SB - looking forward to catching up again, the more the merrier .
T

P.S. For those who haven't been to our place yet, safe bicycle parking available (back green or you can carry your steed up to the 3rd floor!)


----------



## HJ (4 Dec 2009)

Here is a route from the FRB to the Commie (which is near to the pie stop, PM for further details), for those coming from north of the Forth...


----------



## scook94 (5 Dec 2009)

Thanks for that HJ, how easy is the NCN 1 cycle route to follow? Well sign posted, or...?


----------



## JiMBR (5 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> All this talk about nobody to be trusted with mince pies, stealing the family silver ... what a nice bunch!



Don't worry...we're a nice bunch really...you just have to watch out for those Weegies.


----------



## HJ (5 Dec 2009)

From the Bridge to Dalmeny is fine, note you leave the NCN 1 at Dalmeny and rejoin just after Craigiehall. It is then fairly well signed to the end of the Roseburn cycle path. After that I normally take a different route which you need to know where you are going, hence I suggest following NCN 1 to go round Haymarket, then leave it again at Palmerston Place. Instead of going through the New Town, you turn right then keep straight on through the lights at the end and keep following the road ahead until you get to a roundabout. At this point you leave the road and go through a wide passageway through between office blocks which leads to the canal basin. You follow round this, to the lift bridge (this is all cycleable, unless the bridge is up, in which case you have to carry your bike over).

At this point you join NCN 75 which is signed (on bikemap.net there is a menu in the right corner of the map marked "Terrain", if you drop the menu down you can use the "Open Cycle Map" option to see the cycle routes) follow to the Meadows. When you get to the cross way in the middle of the Meadows turn right down the cycle path (as this is a better way then following NCN 1 / 76) to the traffic lights, cross the main road then left on to the minor road parallel with it. From there it is straight forward.


----------



## HJ (5 Dec 2009)

Or get Scooshie to meet you at the FRB and guide you in, he kens the way better then me...


----------



## Jane Smart (6 Dec 2009)

HJ said:


> Or get Scooshie to meet you at the FRB and guide you in, he kens the way better then me...




What a fantastic idea

Ooops seems like my nickname for Scooshie has stuck


----------



## Telemark (6 Dec 2009)

JiMBR said:


> Don't worry...we're a nice bunch really...you just have to watch out for those Weegies.



 I know 

To be fair though, it wasn't the Weegies offering to eat all the pies or relieve us of our "silver" 

T


----------



## scook94 (6 Dec 2009)

I've driven around Edinburgh often enough that I can get us there using major routes, but I'd much prefer the cycle path as, no doubt, I'll get to see bits of Embra I've never seen before!

Not sure what Scoosh's plans are for a ride that day but if it included meeting us along the way as a guide, that would be terrific.


----------



## Telemark (6 Dec 2009)

That's a large bowl of "luxury mince meat" ready, it just needs to be stirred a few times and then "rest" until next weekend .

Healthy cycling food, full of goodness  ...
big apple, orange & lemon juice, dried fruit, almonds (and a few other things )

T


----------



## Jane Smart (6 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> That's a large bowl of "luxury mince meat" ready, it just needs to be stirred a few times and then "rest" until next weekend .
> 
> Healthy cycling food, full of goodness  ...
> big apple, orange & lemon juice, dried fruit, almonds (and a few other things )
> ...



Wow I am impressed, well done and thanks in advance


----------



## Telemark (6 Dec 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Wow I am impressed, well done and thanks in advance



 It's not difficult at all, you just mix all the bits together and stir them round ...


----------



## HLaB (7 Dec 2009)

Hi, I've not been around for a while but a Sunday is a better day for me, I hope to see you there.


----------



## magnatom (7 Dec 2009)

I can't make it...moving house, having babies...blah, blah, blah....but it is good to see you back HLaB! I hope all is going as well as it can be.


----------



## scook94 (7 Dec 2009)

HLaB said:


> Hi, I've not been around for a while but a Sunday is a better day for me, I hope to see you there.



We noticed! Good to see you back! Hope to see you Sunday too.


----------



## HJ (7 Dec 2009)

HLaB said:


> Hi, I've not been around for a while but a Sunday is a better day for me, I hope to see you there.



Good, that saves me having to phone you... 

Any more of the Central Scotland CC interested in coming along? The more the merrier...


----------



## Jane Smart (7 Dec 2009)

HLaB said:


> Hi, I've not been around for a while but a Sunday is a better day for me, I hope to see you there.


----------



## gavintc (7 Dec 2009)

HJ said:


> It is then fairly well signed to the end of the Roseburn cycle path. After that I normally take a different route which you need to know where you are going, hence I suggest following NCN 1 to go round Haymarket, then leave it again at Palmerston Place. Instead of going through the New Town, you turn right then keep straight on through the lights at the end and keep following the road ahead until you get to a roundabout.



A small warning. The junction at Haymarket that takes you from Palmerston to Torpichen is currently closed to traffic. As a cyclist, you can push your bike around the roadworks, but you should be aware that West Maitland Street is still not very traffic friendly. Ignore the road closed sign on Palmerston Place and then wend your way across the pedestrian crossings.


----------



## Scoosh (7 Dec 2009)

scook94 said:


> I've driven around Edinburgh often enough that I can get us there using major routes, but I'd much prefer the cycle path as, no doubt, I'll get to see bits of Embra I've never seen before!
> 
> Not sure what Scoosh's plans are for a ride that day but if it included meeting us along the way as a guide, that would be terrific.


Scooshie's plans for a ride - any ride - are currently dependent on the Hydrocolloid dressing doing it's magic on the road-rash on his right hip, following an uncomfortable 'OFF' on ice near the top of Cleish Hill last Friday.  BIKE IS OK 

I'm a bit bruised but seem to be all right. I don't like riding in the icy cold, though it was a fabulous ride up till then - FRB, Hill of Beath, Ballingray, Vane Farm (soup/roll and fabby pecan/maple cake thing = turbo power up Cleish Hill) ..... then it all came crashing down rather quickly, just as I was saying to myself "now watch out for ic.......... OH .... *dear* .... " 

I might well manage a spin to meet youse over the FRB and escort you to HJ's for  .


----------



## Scoosh (7 Dec 2009)

gavintc said:


> A small warning. The junction at Haymarket that takes you from Palmerston to Torpichen is currently closed to traffic. As a cyclist, you can push your bike around the roadworks, but you should be aware that West Maitland Street is still not very traffic friendly. Ignore the road closed sign on Palmerston Place and then wend your way across the pedestrian crossings.


I'll need to check out the route - might be better to go Roseburn/Gorgie Road ....

Thanks for the heads up - ain't the Embra roadworks a joy


----------



## gavintc (7 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> I'll need to check out the route - might be better to go Roseburn/Gorgie Road ....
> 
> Thanks for the heads up - ain't the Embra roadworks a joy



Yep, I live on West Maitland and it has been a fun year. Every day there is a new area being dug up - in most cases the same holes that were filled in only a few weeks previously.


----------



## ACS (7 Dec 2009)

HLaB said:


> Hi, I've not been around for a while but a Sunday is a better day for me, I hope to see you there.



HLaB, nice to have you back on stream.

Take care of yourself

Andy


----------



## HLaB (7 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> Scooshie's plans for a ride - any ride - are currently dependent on the Hydrocolloid dressing doing it's magic on the road-rash on his right hip, following an uncomfortable 'OFF' on ice near the top of Cleish Hill last Friday.  BIKE IS OK
> 
> I'm a bit bruised but seem to be all right. I don't like riding in the icy cold, though it was a fabulous ride up till then - FRB, Hill of Beath, Ballingray, Vane Farm (soup/roll and fabby pecan/maple cake thing = turbo power up Cleish Hill) ..... then it all came crashing down rather quickly, just as I was saying to myself "now watch out for ic.......... OH .... *dear* .... "
> 
> I might well manage a spin to meet youse over the FRB and escort you to HJ's for  .


Ouch, I hope you heal fast. Touch wood the only time I've hit ice was on the same hill but on the way up. As I approached the top I thought, phew there's no ice, suddenly found my self pedaling on the spot   . I decided to give it a miss on Fri the roads round there were pretty icy. I couldn't resist the pull of the Cleish Hills and ended up doing a similar route on Sunday.


----------



## Telemark (7 Dec 2009)

Lots happening here...

Great to see you back, HLaB! 

 Scoosh - ouch! Hope you'll get better soon, that sounds painful... 
glad to hear the lovely Fratello is OK (hope I got my priorities right!)
Did you manage to limp home or did you have to be rescued? We'll no doubt get the gory details on Sunday ...

Gavin - are you going to come and meet some fellow CC Ecossers?
It would be nice to put a face to the name ...

Irontam - you have voted for Sunday too... PM for details on how to find us if you are still on, the more the merrier!

T


----------



## MrRidley (7 Dec 2009)

HLaB said:


> Hi, I've not been around for a while but a Sunday is a better day for me, I hope to see you there.



Welcome back Hlab, hope all is well.


----------



## MrRidley (7 Dec 2009)

Apologies in advance as i am very much doubtful for sunday, however on the off chance i could make it, are there any plans for cycling or is everyone just going to stuff their face, as i dont fancy just getting train to EMBRA then back again, that would be about 8 miles of cycling for me.


----------



## Telemark (7 Dec 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Apologies in advance as i am very much doubtful for sunday, however on the off chance i could make it, are there any plans for cycling or is everyone just going to stuff their face, as i dont fancy just getting train to EMBRA then back again, that would be about 8 miles of cycling for me.



Didn't you know, you are supposed to cycle from home 

... or you could get off the train at Linlithgow, 
... or get yourself to Dalmeny or Dunfermline via Haymarket and join scook & Jane for their ride, 
... or maybe you could get a lift from Stirling to Dunfermline with scook in the new car?

Hope you can make it, but maybe Mrs Bhoyjim needs some help with the C*****mas shopping etc (as per your thread elsewhere), in which case we better not drag you too far east. Or maybe she fancies shopping over here? You could bring the whole family along for some mince pies , you'd all be most welcome!

T


----------



## MrRidley (7 Dec 2009)

Thanks T, Linlithgow to Dalmeny seems a good option, how easy is it ? i take it Scoosh and Jane will be coming over that way, out of interest T how far are you from Waverly, i know i've been before, but i could get lost in my own street if i did'nt pay attention


----------



## marooncat (7 Dec 2009)

HJ said:


> Any more of the Central Scotland CC interested in coming along? The more the merrier...



I thought I had it worked out.. bike was dropped off at Edinburgh bike co-op today for its freebe 6 week service and I am collecting it on Sat morning (away with work this week) and I thought I could get the train/bus into get it then come to meet you all then head over to the football which is (probably) going to be at City Park (off Ferry Road) and then put bike in car, that BF would bring into football, to get home... then I realised it was this Sunday you are meeting 

Oh well another time as I am afraid Sunday is horsey day.


----------



## Telemark (7 Dec 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Thanks T, Linlithgow to Dalmeny seems a good option, how easy is it ? i take it Scoosh and Jane will be coming over that way, out of interest T how far are you from Waverly, i know i've been before, but i could get lost in my own street if i did'nt pay attention



Linlithgow to Dalmeny is easy enough, follow the B9080 from the station to Kirkliston, straight across the traffic light in the centre of Kirkliston and then bear left (NE) on the minor road (PfS route) - sorry traffic cone memories here! - and arrange where to meet Jane and scook (and possibly Scoosh) either at Carlowrie cottages (about 15k miles), or take the left turn (north) just before Carlowrie cottages and straight into Dalmeny and onwards to the station. Here is a map with 2 options, I did a loop as it was easier instead of 2 separate routes. The B9080 is the quick route, the other one more scenic and quieter (and there is a cycle path along the A90, you don't have to go on the dual carriageway , OK but not brilliant, I just added it to complete the loop). I didn't map the bit from Carlowrie cottages to Dalmeny station, but it's a pretty straight line between the two.

From Waverley to ours it's about 2.4k/5 min by bike, or if you want to take/send the family on the bus, there are 2 buses that would get them from Princes Street almost to our door step ... we can PM you the details and a map, just let us know!

T


----------



## HJ (7 Dec 2009)

gavintc said:


> A small warning. The junction at Haymarket that takes you from Palmerston to Torpichen is currently closed to traffic. As a cyclist, you can push your bike around the roadworks, but you should be aware that West Maitland Street is still not very traffic friendly. Ignore the road closed sign on Palmerston Place and then wend your way across the pedestrian crossings.



Thanks for that, I haven't been round there for a while.



scoosh said:


> I'll need to check out the route - might be better to go Roseburn/Gorgie Road ....
> 
> Thanks for the heads up - ain't the Embra roadworks a joy



The way I normally go is to come up onto the Gorgie/Dalry road, then use the cycle path which goes behind the Lidi's but if you don't know the path it is easy to end up on the Western Approach Road (which is strictly No Cycling), which is why I didn't suggest going that way...


----------



## gavintc (7 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> Lots happening here...
> 
> Great to see you back, HLaB!
> 
> ...



I have avoided comment until I know my plans for the weekend. We have some alcohol induced festivities on Sat evening, but Sun should be free.


----------



## gavintc (7 Dec 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Thanks T, Linlithgow to Dalmeny seems a good option, how easy is it ? i take it Scoosh and Jane will be coming over that way, out of interest T how far are you from Waverly, i know i've been before, but i could get lost in my own street if i did'nt pay attention



I might be up for a trip in from Linlithgow as I would need some activity before cakes and pies. When are you thinking of arriving at Linlithgow?


----------



## JiMBR (7 Dec 2009)

I hope to be there on Sunday, but I won't know until nearer the time...fingers crossed.

bhoyjim...we could hook up for the trip through...can I drop you a PM nearer the time (if we're both going that is)?


----------



## Telemark (7 Dec 2009)

better start counting (for baking & soup making purposes ...)

Bhoyjim (possibly, from Linlithgow?, + family?)
Eldudino (awaiting delivery of pies)
GavinTC (possibly, via Linlithgow)
HJ
HLaB
Irontam ?
Jane Smart (from Dunfermline, with Scook)
JiMBR ?
Kfinlay ?
Magnatom (too busy buying houses & having babies)
Marooncat (horsing about instead)
Scook94 (from Dunfermline, with Jane, not to be trusted with mince pies for Eldudino)
Scoosh (possibly fetching Jane & Scook, injuries permitting; definitely for the pies bit)
Seamab
Satans Budgie (with large bag for taking away the "silver")
Telemark

Did I forget anybody?

T


----------



## Scoosh (7 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> better start counting (for baking & soup making purposes ...)
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Uncle Tom Cobbley ?? 


A goodly turnout  for (what may be) the last of the year


----------



## Telemark (7 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> Uncle Tom Cobbley ??



no Scooshie you are already on the list ...

You must be feeling better (hope so anyway)

T


----------



## MrRidley (8 Dec 2009)

Gavin, if i can make it, i would hope to arrive at L'gow about 10am, then maybe a ride up to Dalmeny to meet up with the rest of the CC er's coming over the bridge and then on to EMBRA, however as i am doubtful, i'll let you know on fri or sat.


----------



## kfinlay (8 Dec 2009)

At the moment I'm still a maybe but if I do make it there's a good chance I'm bringing along another newbie to the group


----------



## Theseus (8 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> better start counting (for baking & soup making purposes ...)
> 
> ...
> 
> Did I forget anybody?



I need to check in with central dispatch, but would very much like to make it.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> no Scooshie you are already on the list ...
> 
> You must be feeling better (hope so anyway)
> 
> T


Yup, much better, thanks  - so much so, that I managed a gentle 28k this arvo, with no ill effects 

There are some interesting colours appearing on my right hip and some bruises in places I didn't know I had bumped . The hydrocolloid dressing seems to be doing its stuff and the roadrash is now a soggy sludge under the dressing . Wonder if I should change it now


----------



## ACS (8 Dec 2009)

Can you tag me as a maybe please. Families Bah!


----------



## HJ (8 Dec 2009)

I would come out to the FRB to meet you all, but I am working 11-2 on Sunday, you are welcome to swing by Princes Street and join me...


----------



## TechMech (8 Dec 2009)

Yo dudes!!!! I is ALIVE!!!  

Whereabouts are you all parking or dumping cars at FRB? I've read the thread but didn't notice a time to meet up at FRB?


----------



## scook94 (8 Dec 2009)

TechMech said:


> Yo dudes!!!! I is ALIVE!!!
> 
> Whereabouts are you all parking or dumping cars at FRB? I've read the thread but didn't notice a time to meet up at FRB?



Bloody hell! I remember you... I think!

Well I'm hoping to park my car somewhere in Dunfermline, (preferably somewhere safe!) and riding in with Jane.

Will be really good to see you if you can make it!


----------



## Jane Smart (9 Dec 2009)

scook94 said:


> Bloody hell! I remember you... I think!
> 
> Well I'm hoping to park my car somewhere in Dunfermline, (preferably somewhere safe!) and riding in with Jane.
> 
> Will be really good to see you if you can make it!



My drive is very safe 

And Techmech hey hi there I also vaguely remember you


----------



## ACS (9 Dec 2009)

TM

Nice you see you back. Hope all is well.


----------



## scook94 (9 Dec 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> *My drive is very safe*
> 
> And Techmech hey hi there I also vaguely remember you



Excellent, many thanks! You can PM me your address and I'll let satnav do the rest!


----------



## Telemark (9 Dec 2009)

Welcome back *TechMech !*

*UPDATE: We have to move the time slightly, from 12:00 to*
*NEW TIME: 13:00/13:30*
Sorry about the daylight implications ...

I've tried to update the list:


Telemark said:


> Bhoyjim (possibly, from Linlithgow?)
> GavinTC (via Linlithgow?)
> HJ
> HLaB
> ...



That's possibly 14+ 

We might slaughter the giant pumpkin for the soup, with the prodigals HLaB and Tech Mech returning to CC  (if you HATE pumpkin soup, don't worry there will be plenty of pies)

T


----------



## MrRidley (9 Dec 2009)

It will only be me, if i make it at all, if i do is it possible for me/us to meet up with the CCers coming over the bridge ? somewhere like dalmeny/kirkliston and have a huge pack of hungry cyclists roaring at full speed towards the food


----------



## Telemark (9 Dec 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> It will only be me, if i make it at all


no worries, maybe another time (regards to MrsBhoy)! 
There are still 3 days left to collect lots of brownie points in advance 



bhoyjim said:


> ... and have a huge pack of hungry cyclists roaring at full speed towards the food



 now I'm scared 

T


----------



## goo_mason (9 Dec 2009)

Having only just been alerted to the thread, I don't think I'll make it at such short notice (due to childcare arrangements). Sun 20th would have been ideal as she's back to her Mum's for a party that day so I have a rare child-free Sunday! 

Thanks for the very generous invite though. 

Can I also add a big welcome back to HLaB and TechMech and a 'heal soon' to Scoosh?


----------



## Telemark (9 Dec 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Having only just been alerted to the thread, I don't think I'll make it at such short notice (due to childcare arrangements). Sun 20th would have been ideal as she's back to her Mum's for a party that day so I have a rare child-free Sunday!
> 
> Thanks for the very generous invite though.
> 
> Can I also add a big welcome back to HLaB and TechMech and a 'heal soon' to Scoosh?



Sorry you can't make it Goo

but ... you are clearly reading the "wrong" sections of CC! Keep an eye on the CC rides section every now and again? 

Some of us have managed to meet up pretty much once every month or so for the last wee while ... and are determined to carry on next year .

T


----------



## goo_mason (10 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> Sorry you can't make it Goo
> 
> but ... you are clearly reading the "wrong" sections of CC! Keep an eye on the CC rides section every now and again?
> 
> ...



I'll have to start watching that section (which I never go in) - obviously been missing lots going on 

Next year then, eh?


----------



## Scoosh (10 Dec 2009)

TechMech said:


> Yo dudes!!!! I is ALIVE!!!
> 
> Whereabouts are you all parking or dumping cars at FRB? I've read the thread but didn't notice a time to meet up at FRB?


   
Great to have you back in action TM 

As the timing is now 1300/1330, those coming over FRB would need to be at N side of said FRB by about 1130-1200. How many of you (Janie , Scook, TechMech) know the way over the bridge ? Do you know how to access it from the North side ? I'm quite happy to come over towards Dunf and guide you all over and on to HJ's.

We could meet up with the Linlithgow racers folk at either Carlowrie Cottages, by the turning to West Craigie Farm/Cafe ("traffic cone alley"  ) or at the bridge over the A90 shortly after that, at about 1220-1230.

Then I follow my route to HJ's (Cramond/Trinity/MacDonald Rd/ Abbeyhill/Holyrood Park) - and you're on your own going back .

Oh - and TM - BRING THE JERSEY


----------



## Telemark (10 Dec 2009)

goo_mason said:


> I'll have to start watching that section (which I never go in) - obviously been missing lots going on
> 
> Next year then, eh?



 Deal!

... and I thought you were ignoring us "on purpose"  

T


----------



## Telemark (10 Dec 2009)

The road conditions might be a bit "interesting" in shady places that don't get gritted, depending which forecast you believe... hopefully by the time you set off from your starting points any risk of ice will have gone !

No need to race, I won't be able to eat all the pies before you arrive 

T


----------



## Jane Smart (10 Dec 2009)

Scoosh( ie  ) I have no idea how to get on the FRB from the north side, only ever having driven it, but I may manage, but if is not too much trouble for you, it would be great if you could meet us


----------



## JiMBR (10 Dec 2009)

To my great frustration, I won't be able to make it this time. 

Have fun guys and gals...enjoy the hospitality kindly laid on at Casa Telemark/HJ.

I hope to join you for many rides/RV's next year.

Happy & safe cycling.


J


----------



## Jane Smart (10 Dec 2009)

JiMBR said:


> To my great frustration, I won't be able to make it this time.
> 
> Have fun guys and gals...enjoy the hospitality kindly laid on at Casa Telemark/HJ.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that Jim you were just scared of that slap I was going to give you, go on admit it


----------



## JiMBR (10 Dec 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Sorry to hear that Jim you were just scared of that slap I was going to give you, go on admit it



Don't tell anyone Jane, but the truth is that I was so excited by the prospect of that slap that I simply couldn't bring myself to be there. 

You can save it for the next time we meet!


----------



## Scoosh (10 Dec 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Scoosh( ie  ) I have no idea how to get on the FRB from the north side, only ever having driven it, but I may manage, but if is not too much trouble for you, it would be great if you could meet us


Jan(ie ), the cyclepath over the bridge runs along the pavement on the soutbound traffic side of the bridge. One joins it either just before the rail bridge on the Inverkeithing road (at the pedestrian lights) or about 50m up the slip road from the roundabout onto the bridge road at the Admiralty Interchange, by the NCN signpost.

Either is easy to locate once you know where they are but it can be a tad confusing having it explained here.

On which road do you approach the FRB on yer bike ? Let me know and we can arrange to meet somewhere mutually convenient and I will act as guide .


----------



## kfinlay (10 Dec 2009)

Hey Guys,

I'm afraid I can't make it either as I've promised my son I'll take him out on his bike and Tracey, my wife is coming along too. Hoping to get them interested in some leisure cycling  and will treat her to hybrid if she likes it  so it's family first this time but hope you all have a great time!


----------



## Scoosh (10 Dec 2009)

I notice Majormantra has been very quiet. Unlike an impoverished student not to show up when there is a sniff of soup, mincepies, stollen _et al_ .


----------



## MajorMantra (10 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> I notice Majormantra has been very quiet. Unlike an impoverished student not to show up when there is a sniff of soup, mincepies, stollen _et al_ .



Nice to be missed. 

Unfortunately I have exams at the moment so I'm very short of time. I'm trying to manage the odd ride to maintain sanity but that's about it really. I hope you all have a good time and perhaps I'll run into you on the road on Sunday if I can escape the revision for an hour or two.

Happy Christmas to the lot of you!!

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Dec 2009)

I've been aware of this thread for some time now. It appears on my screen as 'CC Ecosse mince....'.

I have formed a picture of you cycling along at a stately speed, wearing tartan trews and toasting 'the King over the water'.


----------



## scook94 (11 Dec 2009)

Scoosh, what sort of time would we need to meet you north of FRB to get into Edinburgh for 13:00-ish?


----------



## Jane Smart (11 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> Jan(ie ), the cyclepath over the bridge runs along the pavement on the soutbound traffic side of the bridge. One joins it either just before the rail bridge on the Inverkeithing road (at the pedestrian lights) or about 50m up the slip road from the roundabout onto the bridge road at the Admiralty Interchange, by the NCN signpost.
> 
> Either is easy to locate once you know where they are but it can be a tad confusing having it explained here.
> 
> On which road do you approach the FRB on yer bike ? Let me know and we can arrange to meet somewhere mutually convenient and I will act as guide .



Scoosh (ie  ) I thought about approaching the FRB from Inverkeithing from near the park and ride


----------



## HLaB (11 Dec 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Scoosh (ie  ) I thought about approaching the FRB from Inverkeithing from near the park and ride


That's the way I usually go Jane. You just head down the High St/ Hope St until the Toucan Crossing (traffic lights) before the 2nd Bridge (the bigger one) and the park and ride. Cycling you then turn left at the lights onto the shared use path under the the bridge and follow that on to the FRB.

I think from the P&R you would use the same toucan crossing.


----------



## Telemark (11 Dec 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I've been aware of this thread for some time now. It appears on my screen as 'CC Ecosse mince....'.


Intriguing, isn't it? And entirely by accident I am afraid, I hadn't realised until recently that getting the first few words of a thread title right is an art  



dellzeqq said:


> I have formed a picture of you cycling along at a stately speed, wearing tartan trews and toasting 'the King over the water'.


 oh dear ... you have to venture north and join us some time ... 

T


----------



## Telemark (11 Dec 2009)

kfinlay said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm afraid I can't make it either as I've promised my son I'll take him out on his bike and Tracey, my wife is coming along too. Hoping to get them interested in some leisure cycling  and will treat her to hybrid if she likes it  so it's family first this time but hope you all have a great time!



Fingers crossed they like it! If you play this well (and the weather is kind), they may be hooked  

We'll need to start family outings next on CC Ecosse 

T


----------



## Telemark (11 Dec 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> Nice to be missed.
> 
> Unfortunately I have exams at the moment so I'm very short of time. I'm trying to manage the odd ride to maintain sanity but that's about it really. I hope you all have a good time and perhaps I'll run into you on the road on Sunday if I can escape the revision for an hour or two.
> 
> ...



Feel free to swing by, say hello, grab a pie or two for eating back at your desk, no need to stay out of "politeness" to the old folk  ... 

Hope the revision is going well!

T


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> Intriguing, isn't it? And entirely by accident I am afraid, I hadn't realised until recently that getting the first few words of a thread title right is an art
> 
> 
> oh dear ... you have to venture north and join us some time ...
> ...


it's very tempting. A bit of a Highland Fling would do me the world of good.


----------



## MrRidley (11 Dec 2009)

Just to confirm my non attendance, for various reasons i cant make this one, have fun and hope to see you all on the next one.


----------



## r0bbti (11 Dec 2009)

if someone posts time and place of meeting somewhere north of FRB, I may be able to join you - I realise that I am inviting myself along here, hope that's ok. Please just say if I am being too forward! hard to resist the offer of a mince pie. However, if it is at all icy, the bike stays in the garage. I know, I am a wuss.


----------



## Telemark (11 Dec 2009)

r0bbti said:


> if someone posts time and place of meeting somewhere north of FRB, I may be able to join you - I realise that I am inviting myself along here, hope that's ok. Please just say if I am being too forward! hard to resist the offer of a mince pie. However, if it is at all icy, the bike stays in the garage. I know, I am a wuss.



Hello r0bbti! You'd be very welcome ! CC Ecosse is not a closed shop, there's always a "new one" or two at these gatherings, don't be shy.
I am sure one of the FRB guys and girls will be along shortly... and some of them might be wearing CC jerseys so easy to spot (if worn as an outer layer ).

With all the Jims now dropped out  there should be plenty of pies to go round 

Looking forward to meeting you on Sunday

T


----------



## Scoosh (11 Dec 2009)

r0bbti said:


> if someone posts time and place of meeting somewhere north of FRB, I may be able to join you - I realise that I am inviting myself along here, hope that's ok. Please just say if I am being too forward! hard to resist the offer of a mince pie. However, if it is at all icy, the bike stays in the garage. I know, I am a wuss.


With (high-mileage) r0bbti, (Dunf CC threat) Jane, Scook94 and TechMech all coming from Inverkeithing, how about *1115 under the bridge opposite the Park & Ride* for a meeting ?

.... and if it's icy, don't expect me to be there either  - one fall on ice is enough for this month 
It's not being a wuss - it's common sense 

If Bhoyjim is not now coming , will there be anyone to meet on the Kirkliston road ? GavinTC ??

I had a quick ride up the cyclepath past Roseburn and up Yeaman Place to Bruntsfield. We'll probably come up this way and maybe go back through the Park, Abbeyhill, Trinity and onto the cyclepath here. Faster downhill


----------



## JiMBR (11 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> With all the Jims now dropped out  there should be plenty of pies to go round
> T



Oi!...I resemble that remark.


----------



## Telemark (11 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> With (high-mileage) r0bbti, (Dunf CC threat) Jane, Scook94 and TechMech all coming from Inverkeithing, how about *1115 under the bridge opposite the Park & Ride* for a meeting ?
> 
> .... and if it's icy, don't expect me to be there either  - one fall on ice is enough for this month
> It's not being a wuss - it's common sense
> ...



*11:15*? You'll be here by 12 
Take it easy ...

T

P.S. I just noticed, 200+ posts now


----------



## Scoosh (11 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> *11:15*? You'll be here by 12
> Take it easy ...
> 
> T


Unlikely 

On a good day, it's 1 hr from my place to the dedication stone on the North side of the bridge.

We'll be meeting at 1115, leaving 1116, heading uphill, through the mist/fog, trying to find the bridge , then going steadily (not too quickly) along to Cramond Brig, between the golf courses, along cyclepath to Craigleith for some quick shopping at TK Max/M&S/Sainsbury's , then up to Roseburn etc etc. All this trying to keep the pack together, across the busy metropolis ..... take us at least 1:44 .

Chapping on the door at 1300


----------



## Telemark (11 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> Unlikely
> 
> On a good day, it's 1 hr from my place to the dedication stone on the North side of the bridge.



You forget how much faster cycling in a peloton is  (OK maybe not nearly twice as fast).



scoosh said:


> Chapping on the door at 1300



You'll have had your tea? 
(Unlikely )

T  really looking forward to Sunday

(and to getting measured up for bike fitting purposes tomorrow)


----------



## Scoosh (11 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> (and to getting measured up for bike fitting purposes tomorrow)


I'm sure that £4,500 bike will fit you very nicely 

Looks like bike fitting is all most of us will/should be doing tomorrow - more fog, frost etc .


----------



## Telemark (11 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> I'm sure that *£4,500 bike* will fit you very nicely
> 
> Looks like bike fitting is all most of us will/should be doing tomorrow - more fog, frost etc .



I don't even know what sort of a bike that would buy ...
not sure the difference between that and my 3-figure budget makes it >4.5 times better? The remainder would easily pay for a very nice long cycle tour instead  ...

Head south! Today it was very nice and sunny out near Penicuik until mid-afternoon (emerging from the fog on the way up Liberton Brae, but I gather it closed in some more soon after that), admittedly the grass stayed crunchy all day. The view from the Pentlands would have been pretty amazing... maybe it's time to go for a walk for a change 

T


----------



## Theseus (12 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> We'll need to start family outings next on CC Ecosse



Not a bad idea!


----------



## Jane Smart (12 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> .... and if it's icy, don't expect me to be there either  - one fall on ice is enough for this month
> It's not being a wuss - it's common sense



I'm afraid that if it is icy I am out too, I went out on the ice the same day Scoosh ( ie  ) fell and I was terrified 

However, plenty of time yet to see how the weather is


----------



## HLaB (12 Dec 2009)

Come that time in the day any ice should of lifted, it might be a bit misty according to the Met, metcheck is more optimistic though.


----------



## Seamab (12 Dec 2009)

I hope the weather allows you all to ride *safely *tomorrow.

Even if i could come, i doubt i'd make it. Yesterday the fog never lifted at all and i would never make it back to Dollar before darkness falls (not a good idea with no lights).

So it's back to the turbo for me.

Hopefully catch up with you all sometime soon.


----------



## Telemark (12 Dec 2009)

HLaB said:


> Come that time in the day any ice should of lifted, it might be a bit misty according to the Met, metcheck is more optimistic though.



agree, it will hopefully be fine by mid-day.

If those planning to cycle from outside Edinburgh (FRB etc) are worried about ice, there is of course also Plan B ...
You COULD get yourselves closer to Edinburgh by train or car (and somebody giving Jane a lift !), and cycle into town on B roads that would have been gritted. Or perhaps Scoosh could offer some parking spaces at his place, which would still leave you with a few miles to cycle. [There are also the options of public transport all the way, or parking for c**s  around Newington is free on Sundays.]

There should be plenty of time to get in touch with each other tomorrow morning for putting Plan B into action if necessary.

I'll get the baking under way anyway and hope that as many of you as possible of you manage to turn up *safely*, one way or another!

T


----------



## HJ (12 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> Unlikely
> 
> On a good day, it's 1 hr from my place to the dedication stone on the North side of the bridge.
> 
> ...



You'll have to come via Princes Street, where I will be working until 14:00...


----------



## gavintc (12 Dec 2009)

HJ said:


> You'll have to come via Princes Street, where I will be working until 14:00...




Apart from looking for a hirsute gentleman, what else would help in our quest of HJ on a busy Sunday on Princes St.


----------



## Telemark (12 Dec 2009)

gavintc said:


> Apart from looking for a hirsute gentleman, what else would help in our quest of HJ on a busy Sunday on Princes St.



He'll be riding his bicycle ... 

T


----------



## gavintc (12 Dec 2009)

Not many can get paid riding a bike - not bad.


----------



## HJ (12 Dec 2009)

See this news story, there is a clue in the last paragraph...


----------



## Scoosh (12 Dec 2009)

Ah-Ha ! ... so he's one of the " independent specialist instructors," who will no doubt also be telling cyclists that, especially in the vicinity of tramlines, they should wear a helmet  - or have very thick headshair



> "The training is being organised and carried out by and is aimed at training and advising cyclists on how to ride safely in the vicinity of tram lines."


----------



## HJ (12 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> Ah-Ha ! ... so he's one of the " independent specialist instructors," who will no doubt also be telling cyclists that, especially in the vicinity of tramlines, they should wear a helmet  - or have very thick headshair



The whole idea of the training course is to teach people not to fall off, but for some strange reason some people insist on wear an modified polystyrene cups on their heids and throwing them selves off their bikes at any opportunity...


----------



## Telemark (12 Dec 2009)

Hope I got this right, here is who's most likely going to show up:

GavinTC
HJ
HLaB
Jane Smart 
r0bbti
Scook94
Scoosh
TechMech
Telemark

Maybe also Irontam, Satans Budgie, Touche ...

T


----------



## HJ (12 Dec 2009)

I have now carried out a QC test on the stollen, I have to tell you now not to rush over tomorrow... 


that way there might be a chance that some left by the time I get home...


----------



## Jane Smart (12 Dec 2009)

I love stollen 

Lets hope this fog lifts for tomorrow, it is pea soup thick here


----------



## scook94 (12 Dec 2009)

Foggy here in Stirling too! I must admit never having tried stollen and I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## HJ (12 Dec 2009)

The forecast for tomorrow is "misty" rather than fog, which is what we have had for the last two days...


----------



## MajorMantra (13 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> Feel free to swing by, say hello, grab a pie or two for eating back at your desk, no need to stay out of "politeness" to the old folk  ...
> 
> Hope the revision is going well!
> 
> T



That's very kind of you Telemark, thank you. I may pop by if I have a moment. 

Failing that, a very happy Christmas to you all once more. 

Matthew


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Dec 2009)

Just been outside for an early morning weather check, I cannot see the houses across the road the fog is sooooo thick and there is a rather heavy frost too, I could not lift the black bin lid, it was stuck down with the ice 

We have time yet though, to see how the weather is going to improve, but it needs to make a drastic improvement to cycle in that I am afraid


----------



## scook94 (13 Dec 2009)

Frosty here too but not so bad with the fog. I'd need to set off by about 09:30, so if you want to call off (Jane) then please let me know before then.


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Dec 2009)

scook94 said:


> Frosty here too but not so bad with the fog. I'd need to set off by about 09:30, so if you want to call off (Jane) then please let me know before then.



Ok I have a bit of time yet, to see how the weather pans out, but if it is still like this a wee bit later on then Wuss here will call off, I am not confident in the fog or frost I am sorry


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Dec 2009)

Just been outside again, the frost is pretty bad, I went out a week past Friday in conditions not as bad as this and was terrified, I did ten miles, only to be glad to be back on home soil again. I think Scook, I am going to pull out of this one, I am so so dissapointed, I was so looking forward to going. I think, Scoosh ( ie ) may feel the same, as the day I am talking about, is the same day he had his mishap 

It is the frost and black ice that scares me, not the fog


----------



## scook94 (13 Dec 2009)

No problem Jane, can't say I blame you.

I'll wait to see what Scoosh says, if the ice isn't going to clear then I'll be out too.


----------



## Telemark (13 Dec 2009)

Hi guys,

clear here in Edinburgh, we can see Arthur's Seat for the first time in days! 

There is a bit of frost outside, but the gritters have been busy in Edinburgh at least, so if you can make it to the outskirts by SOME means of transport and then cycle on the roads there really shouldn't be much of a problem. I can see quite a few cyclists outside, heading of for laps of Arthur's or somewhere in that direction.

Scook, you know the way to Scoosh's place, why not cycle from there if you don't want to go the whole way across the FRB? (and pick up Jane on the way?)

Hope to see you ....

T

P.S. The road where Scoosh had his off is a very minor road that definitely wouldn't have been a priority for gritting ...


----------



## Scoosh (13 Dec 2009)

'sicy in the 'burbs of Embra too  - and I'm almost at sea level - though not as much mistyfog as yesterday.

I'm like Jane (now _there's_ an expression I never thought I'd write ) on this - one ride/fall on ice is more than enough.

My timing had been to leave by 1000 to ride over the FRB but I don't think the cyclepaths nor the foreshore to Cramond will be clear of frost by then.
I'm not going to chance it.

*"I'm out."*


----------



## Telemark (13 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> 'sicy in the 'burbs of Embra too  - and I'm almost at sea level - though not as much mistyfog as yesterday.
> 
> I'm like Jane (now _there's_ an expression I never thought I'd write ) on this - one ride/fall on ice is more than enough.
> 
> ...



out completely or out of the FRB bit? 
The Ed roads will not be a problem for getting across town 

HJ is looking out the window - lots of cyclists going past in both directions, he'll be off to Princes Street on his steed in a little while. 

T


----------



## scook94 (13 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> 'sicy in the 'burbs of Embra too  - and I'm almost at sea level - though not as much mistyfog as yesterday.
> 
> I'm like Jane (now _there's_ an expression I never thought I'd write ) on this - one ride/fall on ice is more than enough.
> 
> ...



That makes my decision easy too then, I'll not be cycling today.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> agree, it will hopefully be fine by mid-day.
> 
> If those planning to cycle from outside Edinburgh (FRB etc) are worried about ice, there is of course also Plan B ...
> You COULD get yourselves closer to Edinburgh by train or car (and somebody giving Jane a lift !), and cycle into town on B roads that would have been gritted. *Or perhaps Scoosh could offer some parking spaces at his place, which would still leave you with a few miles to cycle.* [There are also the options of public transport all the way, or parking for c**s  around Newington is free on Sundays.]
> ...


SO if anyone wishes to bring cars and park chez Scoosh, just follow Scook94 - or let me know and I can send you a PM with the adress and postcode.

Meet here at 1230 for a gentle ride to HJ/T's flat - route to be determined at that time, ice dependent ??

*Who is in for this ???*


Can't type as fsat as Telemark


----------



## scook94 (13 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> SO if anyone wishes to bring cars and park chez Scoosh, just follow Scook94 - or let me know and I can send you a PM with the adress and postcode.
> 
> Meet here at 1230 for a gentle ride to HJ/T's flat - route to be determined at that time, ice dependent ??
> 
> Who is in for this ???



Yup, count me in. 

EDIT: Err, maybe I spoke too soon! Alternatively I may swing by Dunfermline and Jane and I will be coming in by car, not sure if that's allowed on a "CC Rendezvous ride"?


----------



## Telemark (13 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> SO if anyone wishes to bring cars and park chez Scoosh, just follow Scook94 - or let me know and I can send you a PM with the adress and postcode.
> 
> Meet here at 1230 for a gentle ride to HJ/T's flat - route to be determined at that time, ice dependent ??
> 
> ...



yay! CC Ecosse prevails despite the December weather 

T


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Dec 2009)

me too


----------



## scook94 (13 Dec 2009)

PMs and posts flying all over the place. I can either a) drive to Scoosh's with my bike on the roof and cycle from there or  Pick up Jane in Dunfermline and drive to HJ/Telemark's

But as I only have one cycle carrier I can't also pick up Jane's bike too.


----------



## Telemark (13 Dec 2009)

scook94 said:


> Yup, count me in.
> 
> EDIT: Err, maybe I spoke too soon! Alternatively I may swing by Dunfermline and Jane and I will be coming in by car, not sure if that's allowed on a "CC Rendezvous ride"?



You will still qualify for soup, mince pies & stollen, as long as you turn up by some means 
(if that's what your question is about )

T


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Dec 2009)

Sorry yes, pm's and messages on thread, confusing me.

To avoid any more confusion, i will call off today, we have so many more times we can cycle in the better weather next year. I have to say the ice does scare me, I have only been cycling for five months and only a few weeks now, on the roads, I want to stay safe, than sorry.

Have a great time all of you, really sorry about the weather, catch you all next year


----------



## scook94 (13 Dec 2009)

You have another PM Jane!!!!


----------



## Scoosh (13 Dec 2009)

scook94 said:


> Yup, count me in.
> 
> EDIT: Err, maybe I spoke too soon! Alternatively I may swing by Dunfermline and Jane and I will be coming in by car, not sure if that's allowed on a "CC Rendezvous ride"?


I think it's OK as long as you _look_ the part  - cycle clothing, sun(ice)glasses .... BIG appetite 

It's CC Ecosse RV Ride Rules, ammended by the Austrian Ice Principle and the First Smart Conundrum , allowed in December.


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Dec 2009)

Ok a phone call to Scook is quicker than missing posts and pm's. I am not cycling to Telemark and HJ's now, nor is Scook, he is very very kindly giving me a lift through, ( because I am a wuss ) so that we don't miss out on the mince pies and that means that Scoosh (ie) does not get them all to himself 

So we look forward to seeing you all at 1pm at Chez Tele and HJ


----------



## Telemark (13 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> I think it's OK as long as you _look_ the part  - cycle clothing, sun(ice)glasses .... BIG appetite



yes please big appetites required! 
otherwise we'll be living off pumpkin soup and mince pies for the rest of the week ...

Once you've sorted out who is coming, I'd really appreciate an idea of numbers ... many thanks from the catering team!

T


----------



## Scoosh (13 Dec 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Ok a phone call to Scook is quicker than missing posts and pm's. I am not cycling to Telemark and HJ's now, nor is Scook, he is very very kindly giving me a lift through, ( because I am a wuss) so that we don't miss out on the mince pies and that means that Scoosh (ie) does not get them all to himself
> 
> So we look forward to seeing you all at 1pm at Chez Tele and HJ


I'll try and cycle from here to the RV.


----------



## HLaB (13 Dec 2009)

Is anybody cycling from the FRB now? Its beautifully clear now and hopefully the temps will rise a bit before I set off.


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Dec 2009)

Not me now sorry, it is clear here too, but the black ice scares me  so I am still going with Scook but in the car


----------



## Scoosh (13 Dec 2009)

HLaB said:


> Is anybody cycling from the FRB now? Its beautifully clear now and hopefully the temps will rise a bit before I set off.


r0bbti ??


----------



## HLaB (13 Dec 2009)

According to the digital thermometer the temps are rising. If no one else is coming over the FRB I may just see if the car starts and drive to my Granton flat and pick up my wide tired bike there and stick to the main roads.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Dec 2009)

HLaB said:


> According to the digital thermometer the temps are rising. If no one else is coming over the FRB I may just see if the car starts and drive to my Granton flat and pick up my wide tired bike there and stick to the main roads.


In your case, that's probably 25cc !


----------



## HLaB (13 Dec 2009)

I need to pick up a photo for my university matriculation card, so I've got to swing by the flat anyway. The digi thermometer is hovering around the -0.4 - -0.8 deg (rising and falling!) so I think I going to have to wimp out from the cycle from Dunfie. Drive over to the flat and cycle from there.


----------



## HLaB (13 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> In your case, that's probably 25cc !


37cc


----------



## r0bbti (13 Dec 2009)

Hi, sorry, but I will pass as well.Worried about the ice - it is still freezing here.And was at the office party last night, so not 100% today. Actually, not even 20% today, ha ha. Hope to meet up with you all some other time though.


----------



## HLaB (13 Dec 2009)

That confirms it, I'll take the car (if it starts!) to Granton and cycle from there.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Dec 2009)

r0bbti said:


> Hi, sorry, but I will pass as well.Worried about the ice - it is still freezing here.And was at the office party last night, so not 100% today. Actually, not even 20% today, ha ha. Hope to meet up with you all some other time though.


Aye, I think you are wise not to risk cycling .... BUT ... remember


> It's CC Ecosse RV Ride Rules, ammended by the Austrian Ice Principle and the First Smart Conundrum , allowed in December.


The first states that: "_Someone_ has to eat the soup" ......

... and the second: "If you can't see the other side of the street, how do you know if there is frost here ?"

So you can still please do come along, dressed for cycling  (though this is not the Lycra thread [RIP]) and EAT


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Dec 2009)

So glad I made the decision to take the very kind lift offered by Scook and not cycle, I just went out in the car to tesco, the fog is freezing and it took me an age to defrost my car


----------



## HLaB (13 Dec 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> So glad I made the decision to take the very kind lift offered by Scook and not cycle, I just went out in the car to tesco, the fog is freezing and it took me an age to defrost my car


The temps are above freezing now but I think everybody is right not to risk it. With the +ve temps it looks good for the cycle from Trinity/ Granton however. That reminds me I better start defrosting the car, I've not done that for a while.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Dec 2009)

I've got sunshine ..... 


... though it's still pretty chilly


----------



## gavintc (13 Dec 2009)

I was going out with some folk from ERC this morning, but it was called off, apparently there is ice on the roads up toward Balerno. So, having cleaned the bike for the last hour, I am going to spend an hour listening to Italian lessons on the turbo. We might venture out this afternoon.


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Dec 2009)

gavintc said:


> I was going out with some folk from ERC this morning, but it was called off, apparently there is ice on the roads up toward Balerno. So, having cleaned the bike for the last hour, I am going to spend an hour listening to Italian lessons on the turbo. We might venture out this afternoon.



buono


----------



## Scoosh (13 Dec 2009)

gavintc said:


> I was going out with some folk from ERC this morning, but it was called off, apparently there is ice on the roads up toward Balerno. So, having cleaned the bike for the last hour, I am going to spend an hour listening to Italian lessons on the turbo. We might venture out this afternoon.


Aye, Balerno is high country around here and gets ice/snow much earlier than we do down in Trinity.

Are you still coming for the feed ?? Your Hostess needs you


----------



## goo_mason (13 Dec 2009)

Have fun all. 

Little Miss Mason is still sitting in her jammies rattling away on her laptop, and I'm wishing I could be out on my bike and then finishing the afternoon off with good company & fine stollen!

Ah, aren't kids wonderful?


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Dec 2009)

Well a HUGE thank you to Telemark for the absolutely delicious mince pies and stollen and tea  Thank you also to HJ

What a lovely afternoon it was. Scook gave me a lift as it really was not ( well not for me anyway ) cycling weather. Nice to meet up with everyone.

I will do a "Summer" BBQ next year for a RV so that is something ( I hope ) for you all to look forward to


----------



## ACS (13 Dec 2009)

My apologies for not making it. My daughter and family have come over from Northern Ireland to stay so guess who got nominated as lead babysitter. New age Grand-dad thats me!


----------



## Telemark (13 Dec 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Well a HUGE thank you to Telemark for the absolutely delicious mince pies and stollen and tea  Thank you also to HJ
> 
> What a lovely afternoon it was. Scook gave me a lift as it really was not ( well not for me anyway ) cycling weather. Nice to meet up with everyone.
> 
> I will do a "Summer" BBQ next year for a RV so that is something ( I hope ) for you all to look forward to



Jane, your Christmas card is the best we've had in many years (and thank you very much also for the Poinsettia! You shouldn't have ...)

Glad you made it across the Forth, thanks to Scook 

Looking forward to many more outings with CC Ecosse - the BBQ sounds like an excellent idea  ... going out for a ride round the Kingdom followed by a warm summer evening BBQing, sunset at 10pm ... only a few months of winter (and skiing ) to get out of the way first .

T


----------



## HLaB (13 Dec 2009)

Nice to see everyone again, especially Telemark whose baking was great as always .

Looking at the met I think we all made the right decision not to cycle the whole way, it never raised above 0 deg (well at the Gogarbank weather station anyway).


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> Jane, your Christmas card is the best we've had in many years
> 
> T



It was the glitter on the panniers that did it for you


----------



## Telemark (13 Dec 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> It was the glitter on the panniers that did it for you



That was the highlight, but it's the whole idea of a home-made cycling Christmas card 

T


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Dec 2009)

Telemark said:


> That was the highlight, but it's the whole idea of a home-made cycling Christmas card
> 
> T



And it can get

re- cycled 

booom tish


----------



## gavintc (13 Dec 2009)

Thanks Telemark, great to meet you and the others. The food was simply excellent and I loved the homemade stollen. It is so nice to put a face to a nickname.


----------



## Telemark (13 Dec 2009)

gavintc said:


> Thanks Telemark, great to meet you and the others. The food was simply excellent and I loved the homemade stollen. It is so nice to put a face to a nickname.



Nice meeting you too Gavin!

Wheel building classes by Touche next ? 
(before you head off south ...)

T


----------



## scook94 (13 Dec 2009)

Thanks again to Telemark & HJ for their hospitality and generosity. The stollen was fabulous and I will no doubt be making a trip to Lidl to get one for Christmas day. Mince pies were awesome too and believe it or not the goody bag made it to Eldudino's intact!


----------



## Telemark (13 Dec 2009)

scook94 said:


> Thanks again to Telemark & HJ for their hospitality and generosity. The stollen was fabulous and I will no doubt be making a trip to Lidl to get one for Christmas day. Mince pies were awesome too and believe it or not the goody bag made it to Eldudino's intact!



Thanks Scook for volunteering as the CC Ecosse delivery driver today 
(first Jane, then mince pies )

Thanks all for turning up, I enjoyed the lively chat too! And it was great to see you rallying after the ice alert - 5 cyclists on bikes, and 3 in disguise . Even HJ arrived by bike, and brought a potential new CC recruit along (hello Cat if you are reading this )
Thanks also for reducing the leftovers from my baking orgy substantially, the stollen would have gone stale very quicky ...

T


----------



## Scoosh (13 Dec 2009)

VMT Telemark for entertaining us all, especially in your HJ's absence .

Home made stollen is definitely better than shop stuff .

Great to meet some a new faces and reconnect with more familiar ones [whew, avoided the 'old' trap rather neatly, eh ].

Beautiful sunset as HLaB and I rode home !


----------



## eldudino (13 Dec 2009)

Thanks so much to Telemark and Scook94 for the Stirling delivery of the joint best mince pies I've *ever tasted*! They were absolutely gorgeous, and everyone in my family was impressed that I even managed to share them round! They got rave reviews from everyone that managed to taste them and the idea of the cake cases was brilliant. I'm sorry that I missed the main event, I really would've made it if I could but this was my family Christmas as my folks live in France and it was the weekend they visited. 

Scook did mention that Jane's having a hot-tub and BBQ evening/afternoon at her mansion in The Kingdom in mid-2010, I'm going to have to make it to that one!

Thanks again, Telemark. And it was nice seeing Scook's new motor!


----------



## Telemark (13 Dec 2009)

eldudino said:


> Thanks so much to Telemark and Scook94 for the Stirling delivery of the joint best mince pies I've *ever tasted*! They were absolutely gorgeous, and everyone in my family was impressed that I even managed to share them round! They got rave reviews from everyone that managed to taste them and the idea of the cake cases was brilliant. I'm sorry that I missed the main event, I really would've made it if I could but this was my family Christmas as my folks live in France and it was the weekend they visited.
> 
> Scook did mention that Jane's having a hot-tub and BBQ evening/afternoon at her mansion in The Kingdom in mid-2010, I'm going to have to make it to that one!
> 
> Thanks again, Telemark. And it was nice seeing Scook's new motor!



(A belated ) Merry Christmas Eldud & family! 

Glad you liked the pies ... I can only blame my mother-in-law for giving me the "Good Housekeeping" cookery book , and HJ for insisting that the Drambuie should be replaced with Glayva. It's really just a case of stirring the ingredients together (10 min), and putting the pies together is good fun and quite quick too.

Hope we can have a proper bike ride next time we meet! A shame about the less than ideal conditions today, if next weekend wasn't the last one before Christmas and everybody so busy and booked out, I'd have happily suggested to postpone... that's winter in Scotland, we've been amazinly lucky with the last few rides!

Looking forward to next year's adventures ... dare I say it - What's next???

T


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Dec 2009)

eldudino said:


> Scook did mention that Jane's having a hot-tub and BBQ evening/afternoon at her mansion in The Kingdom in mid-2010



I am not sure that I mentioned the hot tub but hey, if anyone wants to jump in, they are more than welcome, but if we get a warm day ( where is the fingers crossed smilie when you need it ) you may find it too warm.

Looking forward to next years cycling and RV's already


----------



## Theseus (14 Dec 2009)

Just to add my belated thanks for the soup, mince pies and stollen. All washed down with lashings of tea.


----------



## Scoosh (15 Dec 2009)

If anyone else was kind enough to take away some of Telemark's stollen , be aware that it doesn't keep very well . TM was telling us that it needs all that butter smeared over it to 'preserve' it.







Mine is all gone now


----------



## lazyfatgit (23 Dec 2009)

Now that I'm back to the land of short winter days and shitty weather, is there a ride in the offing to help cheer me up?


----------



## ACS (24 Dec 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> Now that I'm back to the land of short winter days and shitty weather, is there a ride in the offing to help cheer me up?



Welcome back LFG.

Anyone up for a RV ride in the Loch Leven area between Christmas and New Year? (Weather permitting) Tuesday or Thursday would be good, SWMBO is off on Wednesday and she has decided I must be in attendance. 

I have been trapped indoors, comfort eating for about a week and may start feeling guilty about it late Sunday afternoon. 

11am, -5deg and 4 inches of snow on the backroads, have tried fitting my cleats on to my daughters snowboard but gave that up when she caught me with approaching the said sacred item with a black and decker.


----------



## Dov2711 (24 Dec 2009)

If its round Loch Leven me and Mrs 2711 would likely come along as Im sure the mother in laws Christmas present will secure a few baby sitter tokens... Tues or Thurs fine though thats dependant on a bit of a thaw.


----------



## Jane Smart (24 Dec 2009)

If this weather dramatically improves, I am up for a ride I am going stir crazy here without my bike. My kind neighbour has lent me his turbo trainer, so I must have a go on that, not had time yet, he only lent it to me yesterday

Oh and welcome back LFG nice to have you back on home soil again


----------



## kfinlay (27 Dec 2009)

pls let this be a goer - not been on the bike for nearly 2 weeks due to the weather and work. Took the dog out for 3 hrs on Christmas day and she loved it but as I was walking thru deep show almost all the way my hamstrings and calfs were screaming for it to end. Really need to get out on the bike as I'm going crazy and really bored on the cross trainer simulating going up falkland hill a few times. Also keep looking at buying new bikey things that I can't afford. However much I want to do this I can only do Thursday though as working in Edinburgh on Tuesday and Wednesday but not working on my other 2 jobs until the new year.
Will keep an eye out on this thread or a new one if it's started, hope you all had a great crimbo


----------



## ACS (27 Dec 2009)

CANCELLED - CANCELLED - CANCELLED​
Real problem for this ride out will be the weather. How about the following:

Place: Loch Leven's Larder (update: 28/12 -Open so this will be the venue) 
Date: Thu 31 Dec 09
Time: 1115 - 1130

I will get on the phone tomorrow and see if they are open, if not I will try Heaven Scent in Milnathort.

Due to the weather conditions there is every chance this RV ride will be cancelled. Every time I look out of the window its snowing and more forcast. Ho-Hum


----------



## lazyfatgit (27 Dec 2009)

If the weathers improved any I hope to make it, but after 3 months away i'm a bit short on brownie points.

Anyways, I've defrosted the padlock on the shed and hope to change the tyres on the tourer tomorrow. If theres anything on it not working I can always bring the brompton, as long as I get a new helmet before Thursday.


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Dec 2009)

LFG it looks like this cold snap is here to stay from what I was hearing on the weather forcast. 

I don't mind the cold, but as I said in an earlier post, the frost and ice terrifies me 

I am off on the turbo trainer for an hour or so now, I have borrowed one from my neighbour and it is in my study here, at least it might keep my legs ticking over, til I can get back out on the bike again


----------



## ACS (30 Dec 2009)

The proposed RV ride to Loch Leven - 31 Dec 09 is CANCELLED.

More snow and now the wind is picking up. BAH!


----------

